# billystix free "texas waderstix" contest starts today



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi guy's
today starts the free billystix texas waderstix contest!!
starts on 4-16-12 & end's on 4-29-12. so lets see those entry's get on board you just might be the lucky winner of a truly great fishing machine from the home of the texas waderstix "billystix custom rods"
the winner will have thier choice of one of the following 6ft6-6ft9- or a 7ft texas waderstix custom built by billystix custom rods.
now as alway's i will be offering 6 custom texas waderstix at a very afforable price, so you will want to be sure to get on board with this truly great rod at a great price, the texas waderstix has become a texas favorite & is getting better daily.
so if any one want's to take advantage of this offer just shoot me a pm to get in line for your custom build on your very own 6ft6 or 6ft9 texas waderstix ,this offer is for the ""mhx gray blank" med action a very nice blank, titanium guides, eva split grips sweet deal custom built for your fishing pleasure & remember, it is the billystix spiral, $190 plus ship.
enjoy the contest & good luck.
stix


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

You know I'm in billy


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Billy I am in thanks .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

One more wouldnt hurt


-mac-


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Shoot yes please count me in!! ROD ON!! How is retirement???


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

Im in
respectfully


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm in all the way to 6'9"!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You should know by now that I want one! 

You're awesome, Stix! Keep up the fine work!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in, A 7 Footer would nice!


----------



## trout218 (Jul 27, 2006)

Never used a Billystix rod but would love to try one out.
I am in
Thanks


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Shoot yes please count me in!! ROD ON!! How is retirement???


 great!!
i worked 45 hrs last cutting meat & 365 hr's building rods 
gotta love it.
stix


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Im in. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

ill put my name in the hat.


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, me definitely! Need my first "great" rod!


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Count me in. I need another Texas Slam


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Need another one but for the wife. She's been hinting (asking). Have'nt got mine wet yet but it's loaded and going to Port Isabell with me on Wednesday.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Heard so much about them, why not give them a try. I'm in.


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Billystix*

I'm in..


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

Count me in! Always wanting to try out new equipment.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll play!


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

Please put my name in the hat!!!


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Count me in. Those are nice rods


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

even though i have 2 on order 3 is better right? im in!


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

You know Im in Billy!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

All in here!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in.a new stix would look great holding up a shimano core.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in been wanting a custom rod. Something about having a rod made local


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I am in... My birthday is Sunday and it would be an awesome present.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Count me in, I want one for my bride so she can look 2 cool fishing with me.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ooooh count me in billy please sir !!! Haha thanks for the opportunity.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in. Love to try one of your rods thanks.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Put me in. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

Count this guy in for a BILLYSTIX!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Please, PLEASE. pick me.

Never had a reel good rod.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

I'm in... Good luck everyone


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## greenwingart (Feb 13, 2012)

Count me in 2


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Ever the optimist, put my name in the hat, Billy.:clover:


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Why the heck not!!!!!
I'm dying for a waderstix!


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd love a custom rod, wonder what it's all about compared to the off the shelf stuff
count me in!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## PoolBoy86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Count me in Billy!


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

I want in only if you put my state flag on it and if I win one ill order another one.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

poco jim said:


> I'm in, A 7 Footer would nice!


X2 I'm in!


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Billy, how are my rods coming?

I got two custom rods on the way and would not mind to get the third one 
As matter of fact, I might have to sacrify one to my buddy (unless I do not bring the stix when fishing with him )


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Add me. I am in!


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

Billy, I'm in. I can always use another rod.


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

count me in billy,I would love to have one of your rods.Thanks for all you do.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

In like flynn, Thanks!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in again, I hope i win !!


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

count me in


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to play again.


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Ill play with a 6'9" model


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want in to


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm in for my grandson this time since I never win one for myself..........lol I've been thinking it's time to upgrade him to a six footer and what better way than with a stix.


----------



## PESCADOR3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Heck yes! let's DO this!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

Would love to have one. Count me in.


----------



## crzycris (Apr 12, 2011)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

It's it's free my wife can't get mad at me lol! I'm in


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

You can put me in for one, my wife does need a rod of her own.


----------



## rockport_reds (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in like flint


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in! I could use a grey one to go with my white one....


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in too please.

Thanks.


----------



## rashimek (Mar 15, 2012)

In!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Sign me up Billy!!!


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

If I had a Billstix rod, I would pull up to Deep Reef, wave it in the air ans say "Behold, I have a Billystix rod. Gaze upon it and be afraid! Who will be the first to sucome to it's majesty? When the trout come up and say PICK ME, PICK ME! I would then select 4 of the most beautiful 18" fish and say ENOUGH for today!" I would do this for days until they no longer fell in awe of the rod. Then I would go to Richards reef and repeat the process.

One day, I might even cast it just to see how it feels.

That's my story ans I'm sticking to it.


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

Count me in. Luck has to change one day. Would make a great BD present.


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Gman4499 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Count me in*

7' waderstix. boom!


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## CaptBones (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm all in!


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

I an in stix


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

count me in!!! I already have a reel to go on it!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

My B-day is 5/22/12... would be a nice B-day present

PM sent inq about 190.00 deal..........


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in again. Maybe this time I'll get lucky!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Count me in as well stix, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Raynard (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll get in on this one for sure...........


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

*I'm in!*

I'd like a shot at one of those awesome rods! I've fished with a friends before (and fell in love with it) but only for a minute while he had a cold one. He promptly snatched it back once he finished his beer! Thanks for the chance!!!

Brian


----------



## zu71whit (Nov 13, 2009)

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Count me In


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Count me in as well... Would like to finally see one in person. 

Thanks for the opportunity and your time!

Respectfully, 

Bill


----------



## Texas-Fisherman (Nov 1, 2004)

Hook me up Billy, would love to fish with one of those works of art!


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Add one more. Thanks Billy.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I just need 1 more "Stix" :bounce:
Count me in!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks "BILLY Man"


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

free rod, yeah im in


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Free rod. Im in for a 7'


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Would love a new stix from you


----------



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

count me in


----------



## flounderbob (Oct 28, 2011)

*free rod contest entry*

Yes Sir, count me in for the contest please. Thanks


----------



## duhinson1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im in for shore! Would like to have one,heard so many good things about em!!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's try this again. Beam me up Billy


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

How do we get entered into this give away? just post here that we want in?


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Count me in! Thanks for the chance


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Im in billy


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd be in for the 7'


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

7 footer for me
THANKS for the chance Billy


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Count me in please sir!


----------



## limits jr. (Apr 4, 2012)

Im in!!


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

PLEASE count me IN!!!


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

:an6::an6: Count me in Billy. I would love to fish with one of your custom rods:an6::an6:


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

Love one for my son


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

im always in... !!!!! one day ne of those sweet sweet stix will be mine!


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Good Luck Everyone! I won one last drawing, Thanks again Billy!!!


----------



## Shopping Diane (Jun 17, 2010)

Would love to have one!!


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

Please enter me in and win or lose, thanks for your generosity.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

still trying to get me a billystix


----------



## cobra342 (Apr 11, 2011)

I could use a new rod I'm In.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I've heard good things, count me in.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*any more taker's*

guy's
i have 2 more of the special's on the discount rod prices that i have offered, so if you are in the mkt for a truly nice rod now would be a great time to give some thought to loading up on your choice of the lenghth you desire.
looking forward to working with you.
stix


----------



## rstyfshooks (Sep 14, 2009)

can`t wait to win and try out a new Billystix 
I`m in
Thanks


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

im in


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am in for one........ALWAYS


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Just ordered my first and would like to win a second. In!


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the contests. Count me in.


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

After this week, I am feeling pretty lucky, count me in good sir!


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Im in


----------



## kevingab (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll take a free 7' fishing rod any day


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

count me in,thanks:texasflag


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Ill definitely take one of your amazing Billy STIX rods.


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

I am in....thanks!


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*IN*

:texasflag

*I am in...*


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in.....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm in! Good luck to me!!!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Count me in, I'd love to try out a custom rod.


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

Count me in. 
Thanks Billy.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## royski (Apr 16, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in would love to have one.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## C.R.A.S.H. (Jul 1, 2011)

hope to win one to shut my husband up. thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Kool I'm in Billy


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Im in and can use one real bad!!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Count me in...tryin to keep up with 24....


Thx for the opp.


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

i'm in!!!


----------



## mattm6510 (May 27, 2008)

I'm in, A 7 Footer would nice!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in.. Thank you for allowing us the chance to win such a nice rod.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Only thing better than my incredible 7' Spiral Stix would be another one!


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

Sign me in ! Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in too.

Thanks


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd love to be sporting a billy stix!! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

...as always, "one more cast!"

I'm in.


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

Toss me in Billy thanks a bunch


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Me too! My odds must be increasing by now


----------



## bedico69 (Sep 9, 2011)

i'm in..... 

would love to have one of those art pieces.


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Put me in billy


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

Sign me up!! Hope I would win this awesome rod!!


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Me too


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in for a 7 footer... The one I just got is great by the way

Mike


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to have my knee replaced on 5-1. Sure would be nice to know I have one of those sweet rods on the way before they put me to sleep.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Would love to have one! Was never able to afford one but hear great things about them


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Please.
My custom "Hunt for heroes" Billy stix *broke sad_smiles*. I miss that rod.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Got to to be in to win and I am in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope I hook this baby ... cheeres


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

This is very generous of you sir. 
C'mon lucky number 168!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in too, Billy!


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*I'm feeling lucky count me in.*
*Thanks again Billy*


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Me too been dieing to see what these are about 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Just had a good talk with SmackDaddy! He swears by your rods.....Sure would like to try(WIN) one. They Sound great and i could see myself replacing my rods with some Custom Billys!!!! Count me in!


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Count me in Billy.


----------



## wylbur (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe #175 is my lucky #
Count me in


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*contest*

I'm in. Would love to try a rod that is custom made and not off the shelf at Academy. Built a couple back in the 70's before graphite got so good.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Billy was a butcher a skilled cutter of meat
One day he thought about his life and that it may just be incomplete

He prayed for help and guidance, but a choice he could not pick 
Then the Lord peered down upon him and said, "You'd better get on the stick!"

He thought for the longest of what the Lord meant
And exactly the implication of the message that He sent

He searched the world over in all the crannies, nooks and holes
Then one day while backing in his car, he ran over and squashed his only two poles

As he looked at the splinters with disgust and dismay
From the garage to the carport you could clearly hear Billy say
"This shouldn't be that hard there's got to be a way
I've always wanted to do this, so I'll start on it today."

He looked throughout his toolbox confident of his talent and his skill
And said, "These both will look like new again so long as I keep my will."

Billy repaired the broken fishing rods and he beamed at what he'd done
At that moment it just came to him, "I could do this just for fun."

Time marched on and Billy's rods did spread throughout the land
He made each one quite special because all were done by hand

The word of Billy's talent spread far and all around
Of all the brightly colored rods and the sizes that abound

Billy's rods were many varied some limber and some stout
Some strong for a Tuna some lighter for a Trout

Billy built into each one every adornment most admired
Sometimes working late into the evening never willing to retire

Billy only used the best of blanks, guides and handles and nothing ever plain
He never made two rods alike and marked each one with someone's name

Just then from the kitchen the voice he often heard
He knew this day was ending as he recognized the word

"Billy please come to dinner now it's time to rest from all you've done
But that smell of epoxy glue so she said go take a bath you stink just like a bum

So we knew from that day forward that smell into his nose
Was either Billy's newly painted rods or Billy's clothes

So no matter what the contest or the prizes of the day
We'll always be so thankful&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;he lives so friggin' far away.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*just sayinnnnnnn*



ComeFrom? said:


> Billy was a butcher a skilled cutter of meat
> One day he thought about his life and that it may just be incomplete
> 
> He prayed for help and guidance, but a choice he could not pick
> ...


dude you aint right !! just sayinnnnnnnnnnnnn
stix


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm in. I could use a 7 footer.


----------



## Lucantheman (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm in. Would love to own one!


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in. Would love to try one out.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm in! Thanks Billy!


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

Yea Baby count me in


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, sign me up Billy!


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I’am in Billy!!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

count me in it would be awsome to own a work of art ,
thanks Billy for all you do here


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Count me in sir!


----------



## squirving88 (Mar 1, 2011)

All in


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

*Poor college student still here*

I have entered everyone of these since I entered college would love to win one before I graduate in May maybe this could be my Graduation present:work:


----------



## fishn123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Billy I would love to own one of your rods...
many thanks


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Billy, thanks for the offer but I have plenty of your STIX now. It is sometimes hard to decide which 1 to use as it is. Thanks for what you do


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

count me in please


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Count me in Billy... Would love to give one of them Stix workout on some big ole freckled trout


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

would love a 6.9 stix! Im in!


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

please put me in for one. very nice


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

6'9" for mine thanks Billy


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Put me in the que B.

Thanks 
saltie dawg


----------



## bowskipper (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm in. I would love to own one, have never even used a custom rod before.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Crossing fingers and IN!


----------



## DirtyThirty (Feb 28, 2012)

In for the Win!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 2 BEAUTIFUL WaderStix but could ALWAYS use another. GREAT RODS! Put me in for one!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagi'am in billy never owned a custom rod before. may even have you build a custom surf rod.


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

I am participating in this most wonderful give away.


----------



## tp (Jul 3, 2008)

*billystix*

hook me up to!!!!


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Make it happen Billy,I would love another one .Thank You


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Feeling Lucky.:cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I would love to try one out with a Lew's Tournament Pro SS on it. I think that would make a great combo.......wishful thinkin'.....


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I am still waiting to win me a sweet "AggieStiX" Count me in for sure, I love your contests.


----------



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

*Please allow me the 6'9"!!!*

We love your Stix!!!


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^ crossing fingers!


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

Count me in for a 6'-9" please.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

fishing with a new stix would be the ultimate to me.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm in...:cheers:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I am still waiting to win me a sweet "AggieStiX" Count me in for sure, I love your contests.


I fished my 6'6" AggieStix for the the first time last week down in the LLM for a few days and oh yea. Ended up putting a Calcutta TS200GT instead of a greenie and it fished like a stud. Broke it in pretty dam well. Great rod.


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm if not too late.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

crossing my fingers!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

A Billystix would be nice. I'm in too. If it's not too late


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Billy, just wondering when the drawing is?


Clint


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

please count me in if its not too late


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Who got the rod?


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hopefully i did, lol


----------

